# Jabbing and Tennis elbow



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

Whenever I get my jab good and really quick, I always seem to get tennis elbow?  Any thoughts or ideas how to prevent this?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 9, 2006)

Dont Jab  


seriously


is it only when jabbing? Is it definately on the out side of the elbow (lateral epycondile)? is it when you ar jabbing on pads/bag or in the air.

I have used forearm strengthening exercises to protect the area........|This is after makeing sure its recovered through rest 

A Tennis elbow strap could help too


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 9, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Whenever I get my jab good and really quick, I always seem to get tennis elbow? Any thoughts or ideas how to prevent this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


 
I've had the same thing. My personal solution was to put extra emphasis on the waist as power generator and have the arm "thrown out" by the waist torque and not utilize it's own muscles.

BTW, if in doubt, see an exercise, repetitive motion, health care specialist. The Net is great for aquiring information but it can't replace qualified in-person medical care.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Dont Jab
> 
> 
> seriously
> ...



It's been going off and on for years, and only seems to be when jabbing.  And yes, definately on the outside of the elbow.  When it first started happening, it was just from practicing without impact, so I stopped doing that.  As I get older it seems to happen with pad and bag work as well.  I just started some forearm strengthening to help with my jujitsu, didn't even think about that helping.  Hopefully it will.  
Thanks for the advice,

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Apr 9, 2006)

Are you overdoing your workouts or not warming up properly?
You may have to back off and rebuild gradually.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I've had the same thing. My personal solution was to put extra emphasis on the waist as power generator and have the arm "thrown out" by the waist torque and not utilize it's own muscles.
> 
> BTW, if in doubt, see an exercise, repetitive motion, health care specialist. The Net is great for aquiring information but it can't replace qualified in-person medical care.



I've been doing the same thing and still it happens.  And I have a checkup in a couple of weeks, I plan on getting a referal from my doc.

Thanks for the advice,

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Are you overdoing your workouts or not warming up properly?
> You may have to back off and rebuild gradually.



My warmups are good.  I've done that many times over.  As far as overdoing it on my workouts, I think I used too, but not anymore.  That's probably what caused it's happening in the first place I'm thinking.

The funny thing is, I used to be fanatical about tennis.  Never got tennis elbow from that.

Jeff


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 11, 2006)

My understanding of Tennis elbow is caused from hyper extension. I used to do that a lot. I started keeping some bend in my arm when throwing punches & it has solved the problem.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 11, 2006)

I would try a couple of things...  

First, I would limit the amount of jabs that you are doing in the air.  This can lead to a lot of hyperextension problems.  Get a heavy bag or a wavemaster.

Second, I would start practicing the jab with the fist vertical instead of horizontal.  This will change the mechanics of the punch and will relieve some of the stress you are feeling.

Third, think about going to get some medical advice.  Sometimes reoccuring things like this spell bad news and its better to be safe then sorry.

I hope this helps...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I've been doing the same thing and still it happens.  And I have a checkup in a couple of weeks, I plan on getting a referal from my doc.
> 
> Thanks for the advice,
> 
> Jeff



A referral to some physiotherapy might be in order if it is bothering you a lot.  Make sure you are stretching the area properly before doing any jabs and use ice after any work out that involves that elbow.  

Once you have been assessed and the cause is clear, a good physiotherapist should be able to get the pain under control and give you some strengthening exercises using flexion/extension, pronation and supination exercises.  

Hope all works out for you.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.  Seeing the Doc on the 20th, so hopefully he'll be able to help or send me to someone who can.  As far as hyperextending while I jab, I'm very carefull about that.  Ice and motrin have been my friends.

Once again, thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 11, 2006)

Sometimes these things just happen.  Heck, I had the worst case of "tennis elbow" from drilling a series of holes for ice fishing with my hand ice auger.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 11, 2006)

I think about any repetitive motion can do it.


----------



## ptex (Jan 25, 2008)

I was consulting Dr. Google when I found this page I know it's old but I'm having the same issue. What did your Dr. say?  

Its going to really suck if I have to slow down on training or stop throwing jabs. The jab is my goto punch and I train round after round with just the jab.


----------



## Radhnoti (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll agree with Iceman - "I started keeping some bend in my arm when throwing punches & it has solved the problem."

I was taught never to "lock out" the punch...not sure you're doing that, but I was warned it could cause this kind of injury.  Hope all is well now.


----------



## dungeonworks (Feb 9, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> My understanding of Tennis elbow is caused from hyper extension. I used to do that a lot. I started keeping some bend in my arm when throwing punches & it has solved the problem.



Yes, I had the same exact experience.  I still hyper extended it on occasion while sparring, but the chronic pain went away after learning to lock the muscle out before the joint when "punching air" karate style.  Had the same thing with the knees too.  It all went away with a little change to the technique.

I believe hyper extension is the root of many hard style karate/TKD practitioners joint ailments as they enter advanced age after years of training.


----------

